# Which the principle of training or types are of I train?



## stacking (Jul 14, 2006)

Which the principle of training or types are of I train?  


greetings, my question is if somebody can help me with this topic, bony the principles of I train, for example pumping, burnt, or I believe that they are types of enters us, and so that you die, thank you


----------



## chromedome (Jul 14, 2006)

.............................


----------



## max lift (Jul 14, 2006)

chromedome said:
			
		

> WTF ?




LOL yup I don't have a clue as to what this is about ether


----------



## stacking (Jul 14, 2006)

good to what I refer it is to the type of enters us or principles, as that of pumping and of burnt in that consists, thank you


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you speak another language normally ? It seems like your english is off a bit.


----------



## stacking (Nov 5, 2006)

greetings, it excuses it is that I use a translator, my question it is training forms to win quick volume


----------



## reneegade (Dec 10, 2006)

*umm*

new translator should b the 1st step to making gains


----------



## Jackass (Jun 24, 2007)

Try a full body workout, i read something about it somwhere on this forum and gave it a go, same workout 3 times a week and i have noticed gains in 2 weeks!!


----------

